# VQ35DE



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone know of a REASONABLE turbo system for the vq35de preferably already fitted for the altima? I have been looking and it seems like no company's take in to consideration that that engine exists in other vehicles than the 350z :lame: any ideas?


----------

